# pear shaped women



## 985WEST (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking to find stories with pear shaped or very bottom heavy women. Any suggestions in this forum or elsewhere? thank you


----------



## Observer (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is one that recieved a number of favorable comments - for others go to the Library header and use the VB search engione, keyword pear.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out my own poetry and story at http://www.elfcat.net/poetry.html


----------



## Mildly Cynical Nick (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah, definitely my achilles heel. I never thought I was an FA at all until discovering the magic of a pear-shape.
I'm sure there is a thread somewhere about the difficulties of being attracted to a certain shape of woman but still loving all sizes? I'd like to get in on that discussion.


----------



## Risible (Jul 29, 2008)

Mildly Cynical Nick said:


> Ah, definitely my achilles heel. I never thought I was an FA at all until discovering the magic of a pear-shape.
> I'm sure there is a thread somewhere about the difficulties of being attracted to a certain shape of woman but still loving all sizes? I'd like to get in on that discussion.



I can't think of any thread discussing that offhand, but you're welcome to start a thread on such a topic. The Weight Board (located in the Main Dimensions Board) would be the place to have that discussion.


----------



## Mildly Cynical Nick (Aug 3, 2008)

Good Idea, I should do that...


----------

